# Dogue de bordeaux help!!



## bashx0 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there, New to the forum!!

Have just bought a dogue de bordeaux pup, 7 weeks old. He has settled in extremely well.

Does anyone have any tips/advice ??

Thanks

Ashleigh


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes only advice is bare in mind what it gets away with whilst cute and small he will do as a adult unless taught otherwise. There a gorg breed, but need to know that your there master/pack leader and use lots of positive rewards. Lots of social meetings whilst still very young into adult hood . I.e meeting other dogs, people, strange situations and then you have a more confident and well balanced dog. As soon as all jabs are done get your pup out and about so he builds up his confidence. goodluck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

bashx0 said:


> Hi there, New to the forum!!
> 
> Have just bought a dogue de bordeaux pup, 7 weeks old. He has settled in extremely well.
> 
> ...


Yep! I have plenty! they have big feet, bump into things knock you over and are very norty! save yourself all that damage - GIVE HIM TO ME


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bashx0 said:


> Hi there, New to the forum!!
> 
> Have just bought a dogue de bordeaux pup, 7 weeks old. He has settled in extremely well.
> 
> ...


Did the Breeder not give you a puppy pack including basic info including diet,feeding times etc.

I havent dot a DDB, but just puppy info in general. I would say assuming you have only just got him, begin toilet training straight away taking him out in the garden.
Begin to learn him the basics training wise, they are very receptive and eager to please at this age so, ideal time to begin training him. He is too young to go out yet,
but getting him used to a collar and lead in the garden is a good idea. Keep him on the same food as the breeder had him on, aat least for the first few weeks. Pups can get gippy tums through the stress of going to their new homes as it is, and sudden changes of food can make it worse. if you want to change wait until he has settled in, then do the change over a week or two, adding less of the existing and a bit more of the new each day. Remember any behaviour you see now as a pup that might seem funny and entertaining wont be in a big dog, so any problems like mouthing nipping and jumping up, train him not too now when its a damn site easier than later on. Establish a routine and stick to it, pups thrieve on a routine.
Start getting him used to sights sounds and situations, he cant walk about outside,
but you can carry him about, its not such a culture shock and scary when he can go out and walk about then. Take him for short trips in the car, to geet him used to travel. Think about enrolling him in a puppy socialisation class as soon as he has had his jabs and can go out.

probably lots of other things Ive forgotten (Its been awhile since mine were small pups) but hope these few basics might help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One other thing that may help if you havent discovered it already is The Dogue de Bordeaux Club of great britain. Usually lots of breed specific information on the breed club websites, that might be of help.

k9breeds.co.uk
There seems to be a problem with the link

but www.nddbc.co.uk/ has links on there to it (if this works)


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

The only thing I know for sure is every single one I have come across is a big old softie wuss. They are not for me but I can't fault the temperament of any I have met. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## tanky (Jun 19, 2011)

hey guys, i have been so many different people including veteranians regarding feeding my pup. tank is 3 months old just now and weighs 15kg, we currently have him on royal canin large breed puppy but someone told us to up his food to junior at this age and also feed tripe and some great dane kibble as treats to bulk him out as he is at the very lean leggy stage I just thought maybe this was a bit too much too soon, any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

tanky said:


> hey guys, i have been so many different people including veteranians regarding feeding my pup. tank is 3 months old just now and weighs 15kg, we currently have him on royal canin large breed puppy but someone told us to up his food to junior at this age and also feed tripe and some great dane kibble as treats to bulk him out as he is at the very lean leggy stage I just thought maybe this was a bit too much too soon, any help would be much appreciated thanks


Please don't try to bulk him up. Let nature take it's course and let him fill out when he fills out.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

tanky said:


> hey guys, i have been so many different people including veteranians regarding feeding my pup. tank is 3 months old just now and weighs 15kg, we currently have him on royal canin large breed puppy but someone told us to up his food to junior at this age and also feed tripe and some great dane kibble as treats to bulk him out as he is at the very lean leggy stage I just thought maybe this was a bit too much too soon, any help would be much appreciated thanks


What breed is your pup?


----------



## tanky (Jun 19, 2011)

he is a dogue de bordeaux thanks


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

tanky said:


> he is a dogue de bordeaux thanks


I replied to your other post.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Please don't try and accelerate his growth or bulk him out - your other post says he is fine for his age; think of the stress on his growing joints. I switched from puppy to adult food early (lower protein content) on the vet's advice as my pup was growing a little too fast; it could have caused lasting problems if not caught early (or it may not have done...but I didn't want to chance it!!!).


----------



## bashx0 (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys!!!hes doing great with toilet training, but im having one LARGE PROBLEM!! i got him a cage to go in just for when hes young if i have to go out, and have been trying to get him to go into it, but he howls and barks the house down, have tried to leave him for a while but he just wont stop. even at night he wont settle in his cage, tried bringing him through to the rtoom with us and i sat next to him the majority or the night and he still howled and whimpered. any tips on that??

thanks


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

oops common problem. If the only time he is put into the crate is when you go away and leave him then I dont blame him. You need to make the crate seem like the best thing since sliced bread. As pups mine get fed in theirs, treats in them, toys etc etc and therefore see their crates and as their own personal space to enjoy. I was very lucky in that my youngest's breeder already had done a lot of the work and she was already used to a crate.


----------



## bashx0 (Jun 19, 2011)

well as far as i was told the breeder i got him off had crate trained him, and said the pups all went in fine, however when i got him home it was a different story, he hates it, i did try and put his toys in, a teddy and his food, but no he wont go in it, i havent left him in it yet, as i know he will howl the whole street down, so at night hes been getting on the bed, he sleeps above me and my oh head, i dont want to have to do this, but its the only way we seem to be getting any sleep and not annoying the neighbours, as one has already complained about his whimpering. total nightmare as i feel as im in a no win situation.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

He needs to learn that howling will not get him what he wants, unfortunately, he's now learnt that howling will get him to sleep in your bed. I would imagine he is more upset about being left alone than being in the crate. A few things I would do is feed him all his meals in the crate (you can leave the door open) as well as give him high value treats, especially filled things like kongs etc to enjoy while the door is locked. A lot of people build the time up. I've always put them in at night, with the crate where I want it to be (in the kitchen) and then slept next to them and slowly moved away over several nights, whilst letting them out for appropriate toilet breaks. If he does whine and howl when you are about to let him out, wait for him to stop. it may be painful now, but in the long run you need to do this if he's to be left alone, plus once he can bark it's going to be a hell of a lot louder than it is now.


----------



## bashx0 (Jun 19, 2011)

well what a lovely night ive just had!!!yesterdaydecided to gradually put him in his cage and eventually tried covering it up and it worked!!!so last night took his crate through to the room and covered it up and had the best nights sleep!!!however did wake up to a few nasty surprises this morning in his crate, which was lovely  got up this morning hes had his food, however when he went to the toilet there was some blood and a bit of mucus, should i be worried?? My first thought is to leave him the rest of the day and see how he goes.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

As long as your puppy is still eating and drinking i would leave him and see how he goes for the next 1-2 days. It could just be he's eaten something he shouldn't have and ended up with a bit of collitus  hopefully after 1-2 days he'll be back to normal if not then call your vet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Totally agree with Lyceum! Let nature do its bit while he is so young. Look at natural treats when you want to i.e. fish4dogs fishy strips


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bashx0 said:


> well what a lovely night ive just had!!!yesterdaydecided to gradually put him in his cage and eventually tried covering it up and it worked!!!so last night took his crate through to the room and covered it up and had the best nights sleep!!!however did wake up to a few nasty surprises this morning in his crate, which was lovely  got up this morning hes had his food, however when he went to the toilet there was some blood and a bit of mucus, should i be worried?? My first thought is to leave him the rest of the day and see how he goes.


Do you get up several times in the night to take the pup out for the toilet?

The blood and mucous may be colitis which can be caused by a few things - food (given or scavenged!!) and stress being two of them I believe.

If he is alert and well and drinking plenty then I would put him on a bland diet of boiled chicken or fish with some rice for 24 hours (small meals often) then reintroduce his normal food. It is hard to advise over the internet so you must monitor him and decide whether it warrants the vets; just remember that puppies can dehydrate fairly fast so keep and eye on the water intake in particular.


----------

